
Cargo pivots to car-top advertising, does layoffs - prostoalex
https://www.axios.com/scoop-cargo-pivots-to-car-top-advertising-does-layoffs-06de8d44-d32d-4a16-a03b-ea9e65711d85.html
======
Nextgrid
Why have a real business selling things people want when you can just stalk
people and pollute the visual landscape?

I hope this trash company dies completely. It's just a waste of resources and
oxygen.

